# help with 3459 unloader and rcs track



## dockeradz (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a 3459 and an RCS track. When I push "unload" the 3459 uncouples and weakly tries to unload. I've tried different voltages. I've seen some people say 10v is the best. I removed the controller and ran a wire from pole 1 to pole 2 and from pole 3 to pole 4, which looks like the correct circuit according to the diagram here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1058 with the same results. 

Strangely when the 3459 is reversed, so it would unload towards the poles on the rcs track, it works intermittently but never in the same place again. So if I make contact with the power pole and it dumps it won't dump again until I move it, in fact it doesn't draw power at all (no spark when making contact) until it's moved. That seems to me that something is blowing apart.

I would appreciate any advice on how to troubleshoot this. I'm hesitant to take the 3459 apart and am not sure how it's wired. It seems like power passes between the two shoes to work the unloader solenoid and power passed through both shoes to the outside rail to uncouple. The design is either genius or very bad.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried high and low voltages? I find that my barrel loader needs quite a bit of voltage, but the log dumper goes nuts on more than about 10 volts.

You don't need to take the 3459 apart, I doubt that's the issue if it works pointing the other direction. You are correct, the unload button should ground one of the shoe tracks and put power on the other one.

I'd examine the track closely and make SURE it's clean on the shoe tracks. The fact that it works one way and not the other seems to point to a connection issue between the track and the shoes. If the track is cleaned and good, make sure the shoes are properly riding onto the shoe tracks from each direction, that can be an issue as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I tested mine out. First I got two leads off the transformer and touched the shoe and a wheel. It uncoupled. Then I touched each shoe. It unloaded. Direction makes no difference. The track or the shoe must be dirty or the solder connection is bad.



















Then I tested the track by touching the center two contacts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*1019 track section*










Looking at the front the coonections are 

the outer rail, bottom
the closer inner rail,
the outer inner rail
the center power rail


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To continue with some more facts.
I did remove the tray. All that is seen is the coil and two wires to each shoe.
It also has a brown cover. TO keep the dust out.










What is interesting is the support for the tray. Only two pins are used. It always has had a nice old beat up look to it. It is a heavier car.
The side door is geared to a larger gear by a screw, and this screw is the pin.
The right shows two screws that hold a plate. Removal is easy but to place it back together everything has to fit in. So keep the pin/screw loose and tighten that last.










Thr circle shows the backplate supporting the double screw. The screw/pin with the gear is to the right. The screws also hold the railing on.


----------

